# Help Identify in CT



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

The pigeon/dove in the attached photo flew into our wood shed yesterday, July 13, 2008 in Dayville, CT. He was still around today walking around in our driveway. My husband was able to catch him quite easily (we have a cat and three dogs & many other wild predators). He doesn't appear to be injured just a bit lethargic. We originally thought he might be a lost homing/ racer, he has no leg tag. I found some web sites and am doing as they advised; water in a deep dish and dove food. He has been eating and drinking like crazy. Any advice in addition to the identification would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know what breed this pigeon is...maybe a roller. Is one wing hanging?


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

No hanging wing or any other apparent injuries that I can see. I saw him fly in last night land then fly into our wood shed. And he was out and about this morning as well. I couldn't find ANY pigeon/dove pictures that even remotely resembled this guy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If it's really hot there, maybe he was dehydrated and hungry especially if he is lost. I'll look in my pigeon encyclopedia and see if I can figure out what he is.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can you get a closer picture of his face and head? Looks like a regular pigeon to me.......I've got and have had dozens with this same coloring.....I'm just wondering if it's a young pigeon. Possibly one that someone didn't get banded and just turned it loose..............don't know if it's a feral or not.....hard to tell when they've got so much color to them. A close up of the face/eyes/head may help determine though.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he on the small side for a pigeon?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Renee, it doesn't look like a feral to me because of the beak color.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Renee, it doesn't look like a feral to me because of the beak color.


That's why I asked for a close up. It looks small and maybe young.......I wonder if it's a lost bird that belongs to someone. People sometimes miss banding a bird or just "don't" band one for one reason or another.........and if that's the case, you'll never know where it came from.........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

A close up would be great. At this point I can't figure out what kind of pigeon this one is. All I can say is that it's a very smart pigeon because it sure knew where to go for help.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He looks like a young feral to me - possibly not out on his own for very long. 

What color are his eyes? That can help determine how old it is. Also, do you have a way to weigh him? Too, I'm a little concerned about how the feathers are sticking out around his face - sometimes that indicates they are not well.

It is wonderful you rescued this little guy.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Most likely to be a feral, though he could have a performing breed somewhere in his parentage. If the cere is white and fully formed, the pink beak would reflect the cross breeding of different colors, I'd think, like a few I get on my balcony. A clue might be whether you have a feral flock in the area. Very pretty pigeon, whatever.

John


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

I moved him outside so he could get some sun and fresh air. We have a large dog kennel with a roof so he'll be safe. I hope this is okay as I know nothing about housing birds. I'll go out and try to get a close up of his eyes and face.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

JulesG said:


> I moved him outside so he could get some sun and fresh air. We have a large dog kennel with a roof so he'll be safe. I hope this is okay as I know nothing about housing birds. I'll go out and try to get a close up of his eyes and face.


Good deal. Thanks.


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

*Help Identify in CT - More Pic's.*

Here are both profiles and a full view. Thanks for the responses, this is kind of fun!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Welllllllll..............now I'm thinking that this might not be a feral after all. There's a breed called Flying Flights and their beaks looks like that. However, they have white eyes, so this could be just a baby. 
So, I guess now the question is...........what do you want to do with this bird? I don't really think that turning him loose again is a good idea. It's pretty obvious that he's not handling being on his own very well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

He still looks like a feral to me but the beak is unusual and looks similar to a fledgling's but its eyes look like those of a mature bird.

What he is......is pretty!

Sure wish George would get his computer fixed.


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

I definitely won't turn him loose if you don't think it's a good idea. I live in Northeast CT on the MA, RI border. Do you think you could reach out to your contacts and see if anyone is interested in him? I would much prefer he go to a good home as I'm sure he is pretty lonely. Like I said I don't have experience or knowledge with caring for any type of bird, and I would hate to have someone take him that doesn't have good intentions.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

JulesG said:


> I definitely won't turn him loose if you don't think it's a good idea. I live in Northeast CT on the MA, RI border. Do you think you could reach out to your contacts and see if anyone is interested in him? I would much prefer he go to a good home as I'm sure he is pretty lonely. Like I said I don't have experience or knowledge with caring for any type of bird, and I would hate to have someone take him that doesn't have good intentions.


Let's give the members time to see this thread and see if any of them are willing to give this little one a home.


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. 

In the mean time, can you (or any other forum members) offer me any advice on how to care for him and keep him comfortable? He'll have plenty of fresh water (1.5" deep), seeds(on the ground) and a safe outdoor environment. I put up a couple perches for him (not sure how high they should be), and he has a giant dog house  Does he need any type of special bedding? Should he be getting any special type of supplement if he is a baby? I have horses so I can provide hay or shavings. Other than that I am clueless...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

JulesG said:


> Sounds like a great idea.
> 
> In the mean time, can you (or any other forum members) offer me any advice on how to care for him and keep him comfortable? He'll have plenty of fresh water (1.5" deep), seeds(on the ground) and a safe outdoor environment. I put up a couple perches for him (not sure how high they should be), and he has a giant dog house  Does he need any type of special bedding? Should he be getting any special type of supplement if he is a baby? I have horses so I can provide hay or shavings. Other than that I am clueless...
> 
> Thanks for the help!


For the time being, what you are doing sounds good. As high as the perches can do, will make him happy. They like high places. I would put his seeds in a dish of some sort if you can, so that he doesn't poop on them. Other than that, he should be fine. Does he seem friendly or is he scared of you?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

dont think thats a flying flight , looks closer to a roller or feral to me ...
heres a flying flight example


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I really don't think it's feral because of the beak color. One of our members is having a look now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

heres a pic of some feral hybrids so you will see some white beaks in there when that happens


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

JulesG said:


> The pigeon/dove in the attached photo flew into our wood shed yesterday, July 13, 2008 in Dayville, CT. He was still around today walking around in our driveway. My husband was able to catch him quite easily (we have a cat and three dogs & many other wild predators). He doesn't appear to be injured just a bit lethargic. We originally thought he might be a lost homing/ racer, he has no leg tag. I found some web sites and am doing as they advised; water in a deep dish and dove food. He has been eating and drinking like crazy. Any advice in addition to the identification would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Hello JulesG. I live in Blackstone Massachusetts, probably not that far from you. Are you planning on keeping the bird? I don't think it wise to release him/her, as it seems to have somehow gotten lost, and doesn't seem to be doing well on its own. I have pigeons, and if you are not interested in keeping him, I could arrange to drive down and pick him up. You could message me if you would be interested in doing that, and I could give you my phone number. Let me know.


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

He is a little skittish, but not petrified. He let me stroke his chest.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> heres a pic of some feral hybrids so you will see some white beaks in there when that happens


I stand corrected. We don't see light beaks in the ferals here.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I think he is far too tame for a feral his age. He does look pretty juvenile. His face and head is very much like a flying flight, but his body is not, doesn't hold his tail horizontal enough. Maybe a roller/flying flight cross? He is a pretty bird though and would probably not survive if just turned loose. He probably got out of a loft somewhere and got lost.

Margaret


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Margarret said:


> I think he is far too tame for a feral his age. He does look pretty juvenile. His face and head is very much like a flying flight, but his body is not, doesn't hold his tail horizontal enough. Maybe a roller/flying flight cross? He is a pretty bird though and would probably not survive if just turned loose. He probably got out of a loft somewhere and got lost.
> 
> Margaret


That's what I think too.
The good thing is that Jay3 will take the bird and she only lives an hour away.


----------



## JulesG (Jul 14, 2008)

Just a quick update. Jay3 graciously offered to take in this little stumper (since no one can seem to figure him out . We met last night and he is off to a great new (and experienced) home. 

I'm very grateful for all your comments and suggestions and may even take Jay3 up on her own suggestion - to get myself a bird feeder! No-I don't have one...

Hopefully she will post the pictures I took of them in her album. Thanks again everyone!


----------

